# River Side Bio-Habitat



## 130jetmech (Mar 13, 2013)

Was in the local fish store when I saw this:

Water Edge 28 Gallon Bio-Habitat

I loved the idea behind it, rivers edge, type design, however like a true Texan I laughed at the size... LOL, i wanna go bigger, maybe do something in a 55G but have that same feel...

Where would I start?!? Any ideas/input greatly apprectiated!!!

~Deano


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

That style of tank, where 1/2 is above and 1/2 is below the water or something similar, is called a Paludrium. Many use those types of habitats for amphibians. You can build one yourself out of a 55 using some creative implementations of Quick-Crete and styrofoam/egg crate. There's several DIY threads on such a topic, on this forum


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

130jetmech said:


> Was in the local fish store when I saw this:
> 
> Water Edge 28 Gallon Bio-Habitat
> 
> ...


I like that idea to. So much it gave me an option for 2 55g. that have busted center supports that will save me $19.00 in shipping charges. Thanks!


----------

